# Not sure about this notation



## neuroxik

Hey everyone,

I was reading Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven (op. 27) and the 1st note in the 38th measure goes like this:



The G is already supposed to be sharp because it's in C#m, so I'm not sure if that double note is a G & G# or two G's. I'm aware you can't play two same notes of the same octave on a piano, but I'm not sure if I'm correct because the correct way, atleast to me, would have been to represent G# and G using an accidental instead of a sharp, so I'm totally screwed on this one.

Thanks for any input. I basically just want to know what two notes are being played there.


----------



## Toddlertoddy

neuroxik said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I was reading Moonlight Sonata by Beethoven (op. 27) and the 1st note in the 38th measure goes like this:
> 
> 
> 
> The G is already supposed to be sharp because it's in C#m, so I'm not sure if that double note is a G & G# or two G's. I'm aware you can't play two same notes of the same octave on a piano, but I'm not sure if I'm correct because the correct way, atleast to me, would have been to represent G# and G using an accidental instead of a sharp, so I'm totally screwed on this one.
> 
> Thanks for any input. I basically just want to know what two notes are being played there.


just the b sharp is being played. It's a b.sharp by the way.


----------



## neuroxik

Toddlertoddy said:


> just the b sharp is being played. It's a b.sharp by the way.


Wow, thanks! Yeah, I noticed it after that the bar was still in the bass clef so it wasn't G#, but I really didn't know what to do about the two notes. Thanks alot!


----------

